# Moving frosties to NI



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello all 
We are (hopefully) moving to the Enniskillen area in january  . We have 3 frosties left at Oxford fertility unit and hope to TTC again in 2012 once we are settled. We have the choice of either travelling back to Oxford for embryo transfer or moving our frosties to a clinic in NI. We just have to find a clinic that will agree to do this. I just wondered how many clinics there are in NI and how would you rate them. Also, does anyone have any experience of traveling to england for treatment. I know it's not exactly far away but is it a nightmare trying to arrange everything on the right days of your cycle? We would want to do an unmedicated cycle. 
Many thanks

Hannah xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey

As far as I'm aware there isn't that many clinics over here,there is the regional fertility centre in belfast and also orgin in belfast and that's it!!any other ones would be in southern ireland!!

I would recommend regional fertility centre,my consultant there was dr traub and I found all the staff fantastic,we had 1 attempt,icsi treatment and now I'm sittin here with my 9 day old daughter on my knee!!good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------

